# My Haralson County Buck



## Landspeedracer (Dec 18, 2021)

I killed this buck in Haralson County in 1974. It was measured by a Buckmasters Official Scorer in 2019, he scored 173 3/8”


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 18, 2021)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice buck! Got a good backscratcher too


----------



## Landspeedracer (Dec 18, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Nice buck! Got a good backscratcher too


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2021)

That’s some more of a fine buck!


----------



## Landspeedracer (Dec 19, 2021)

Duff said:


> That’s some more of a fine buck!


I have a very interesting and true story of how leaving the buck in a honeysuckle thicket at dark one evening after making a 2 hr, stalk on him and backing out of the thicket just as slow and as quietly as I had going I had going in to go back the next morning hoping he had spent the night there,,,


----------



## Landspeedracer (Dec 19, 2021)

Would the GON forum like to read my story. I can email it to someone with the Forum if they would like to see it.I am a forum member but with red tape it would take me a half day to log in.Don’t remember UserName or pass word?


----------



## Landspeedracer (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey I guess I am logged in the way it looks!


----------



## EDH (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow what a buck! Did you take him with that lever gun?


----------



## Landspeedracer (Dec 23, 2021)

EDH said:


> Wow what a buck! Did you take him with that lever gun?



That is a pre-64 Model 94 Winchester that I probably killed 30 deer with until I got to noticing that I was out of style and behind the times and I bought a new bolt action 30/06 and 3X9 scope. Then I got to noticing as I field dressed s couple of deer They were no more dead than when shot with the 30/30. After my gun dealer offered me $1,500.00 I gave it to my youngest Son-in-Law to never be sold,


----------



## ktc286 (Jan 4, 2022)

Lifelong Haralson County resident here and would love to hear the full story of this giant!  I saw in another thread that you killed this guy around Dead man's curve.  I have an aunt and uncle that have lived there my whole life.  Excellent buck indeed sir!


----------



## Landspeedracer (Jan 4, 2022)

ktc286 said:


> Lifelong Haralson County resident here and would love to hear the full story of this giant!  I saw in another thread that you killed this guy around Dead man's curve.  I have an aunt and uncle that have lived there my whole life.  Excellent buck indeed sir!



Who is your Aunt and Uncle, chances are I know them. I managed a builders supply in town around 70-71, it was one of a chain store of builders supplies then I went to work for a large Commercial Contractor in Carrollton as the Estimator and Project Manager. I wrote a long Short story and a very true story about taking my buck. I am not trying to sell the story but I would love to see it printed in and out door magazine. If you will send me your email address I will try to send you a copy of my story.
Thanks,
Garrell


----------



## ktc286 (Jan 7, 2022)

Landspeedracer said:


> Who is your Aunt and Uncle, chances are I know them. I managed a builders supply in town around 70-71, it was one of a chain store of builders supplies then I went to work for a large Commercial Contractor in Carrollton as the Estimator and Project Manager. I wrote a long Short story and a very true story about taking my buck. I am not trying to sell the story but I would love to see it printed in and out door magazine. If you will send me your email address I will try to send you a copy of my story.
> Thanks,
> Garrell


Sent you a message Landspeedracer.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 13, 2022)

Buck of a lifetime!! Awesome


----------



## Landspeedracer (Jan 14, 2022)

Landspeedracer said:


> I killed this buck in Haralson County in 1974. It was measured by a Buckmasters Official Scorer in 2019, he scored 173 3/8”View attachment 1123121View attachment 1123123View attachment 1123124View attachment 1123125View attachment 1123124





cliffdweller said:


> Buck of a lifetime!! Awesome


 I am proud to announce that my Haralson County Buck was entered into The BuckMasters Record Book of Whitetail Deer and the largest rack scored to date in this region of Georgia, I am not sure what this region is called and what all areas it covers but I am very pleased and appreciative that my Buck is getting the recognition it deserves.
Thanks,
Garrell Patterson


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 14, 2022)

Landspeedracer said:


> I am proud to announce that my Haralson County Buck was entered into The BuckMasters Record Book of Whitetail Deer and the largest rack scored to date in this region of Georgia, I am not sure what this region is called and what all areas it covers but I am very pleased and appreciative that my Buck is getting the recognition it deserves.
> Thanks,
> Garrell PattersonView attachment 1128649View attachment 1128650View attachment 1128650View attachment 1128651


Congrats ????


----------



## blackbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Looks like Haralson county has a pickup buck listed at #38 on the list.






						Georgia Deer Records – Page 4 – Georgia Outdoor News
					






					gon.com


----------



## blackbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Another Haralson county pickup listed at #279 you need to have your buck listed forsure! Did you shoot it hunting on the ground or treestand?
Thanks for shareing that's a great buck you got from Haralson!






						Georgia Deer Records – Page 28 – Georgia Outdoor News
					






					gon.com


----------

